# pig with 105.7 temp! please help fast!



## dwbonfire (Dec 9, 2012)

my sow didnt want to eat this morning, and when i went to check her this afternoon she has a 105.7 temp and doesnt want to eat, and cant seem to get up easily. she did finally get to her feet but walked about 20 ft and laid down again, almost unresponsive to me. i have penicillin and tylan 50 on hand, what can i do for her?! she probably weight 150lbs.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey Bonfire,

Sorry nobody had any advice for your sick pig. Is she doing any better?


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 11, 2012)

Hope your sow is still with you and getting better...I know nothing about pigs...wish I did...


----------



## Cricket (Dec 11, 2012)

Same here.  Best I could come up with is to call the vet


----------

